# temple terrace ff emergency



## Lilypad87 (Feb 21, 2007)

I know there are some local froggers in the area, i live in temple terrace by usf, and am in a slight emergency: preparing for this semester of school i didnt tend to my ff cultures and my intermedius has been out for 4 days already. Does anyone happen to have an extra culture i can buy until i can order some more?


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm in Orlando area, But I can bring a culture into work tomorrow for you.

Dan


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Call some of your local PetCo stores. Online Pet Supplies, Pet Products, and Pet Clothes Available at PETCO.com has a store locator that will throw up phone numbers for you to call. My local store served as a source on occasion last year, before I got into a rhythm.

Good luck.


----------



## Lilypad87 (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry i didnt get to respond to the offer but i have been extremely busy w/ college classes these first two weeks. I did buy a petco ff culture but im sure u guys have seen those (pretty much test tubes with blue crap in the bottom and only a few flys). Im gonna just order a culture of joshsfrogs but just until then i would really really appreciate if someone local can offer a culture for sale i dont care about the price. thanks again, 
Andrew


----------

